# Spanish Bank accounts ??



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Hi all x
Just after some Info realy is it at all possible to open a saving bank account in Spain or do you have to be a resident ?? I bank with Santander here in UK, and they told me that there not connected at all to the Spanish ones ??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You can have a non residence account, but when you move here you must change it to a residence account. Santander in the UK, altho not totally related to Spain, CAN open a spanish account for you (they certainly could a couple of months ago!), but I guess it maybe too difficult for them, with no reward???

Jo xxx


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

jojo said:


> You can have a non residence account, but when you move here you must change it to a residence account. Santander in the UK, altho not totally related to Spain, CAN open a spanish account for you (they certainly could a couple of months ago!), but I guess it maybe too difficult for them, with no reward???
> 
> Jo xxx


 Mmmmmm ?? will have to go back into my branch i think, as he said that could open a spanish bank account in spain or online ??  x
Just want to be able start having a seperate saving pot lol


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Santander told me the same, that the 2 banks aren't connected (we also bank with Santander)


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

TheHendersons said:


> Santander told me the same, that the 2 banks aren't connected (we also bank with Santander)


They are separate entities, as are Halifax Hispania (now Lloyds) and Barclays Hispania but they do have some connections since for example, if you have an Halifax account in the UK they dont charge for transfers to an Halifax Hispania account. I imagine Santander have similar policies. I suppose, as Jojo says, it depends if they feel they will be getting anything out of it or not! Or who you happen to speak to!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

we opened an account at Santander, I have nothing but a tourist visa...we did however set it up as if I had a pensioner's visa so there are no charges as long as I have 'some' monies direct deposited...we have two months to direct deposit the funds or they will start charging fees. That being said, I'm not sure I've ever signed so many documents except when buying a house...


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

What i.d apart from driving licence, passport would I have to have Ive been searching on the Spanish Santander web site but does'nt have any more info, I am flying out end of month so could pop in and make enquires ?? x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emma wilson75 said:


> What i.d apart from driving licence, passport would I have to have Ive been searching on the Spanish Santander web site but does'nt have any more info, I am flying out end of month so could pop in and make enquires ?? x


erm........... cant remember, but I'd take copies and proof of your UK bank accounts - bank statements? and maybe even a utility bill from the UK????????? just in case???

Jo xxx


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

I opened one (this was 4years ago) on a visit to the area before moving. Just walked in, showed them my passport & deposited a bit of money ... that was it (they required 100eur deposit I think).

My friends had their rental agent open them accounts before getting here, all that was used was a copy of the passports (that was www.bankinter.com - theyre not exactly efficient usually but quite friendly).

In theory you can only use it till you become a resident, I only closed mine due to lack of usage this spring though after having been a resident for 3years or so, but its easy enough to have them re-do it into a residents account anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2011)

emma wilson75 said:


> What i.d apart from driving licence, passport would I have to have Ive been searching on the Spanish Santander web site but does'nt have any more info, I am flying out end of month so could pop in and make enquires ?? x


we opened with just our yank passports....in Colombia (our other place) you need a cedular...i.e. Colombian ID card...not needed in Spain.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

We opened one with Barclays Espana on a visit with just our UK passport and some Euros. When we came down here and settled we converted the account to a residents account...quite straight forward.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I have opened a bank account with just my passport too but others have asked for NIE, copy of utility bill with Spanish address, etc etc and there are banks who want more, so it is worth taking originals and copies of everything you can think of. It would be just like the thing, if they ask for something and you don't have it. Like I said on the other thread, one bank wanted me to show an employment contract, but I dont think there are many who require that. Sometimes it just depends who you deal with too!


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Caz.I said:


> I have opened a bank account with just my passport too but others have asked for NIE, copy of utility bill with Spanish address, etc etc and there are banks who want more, so it is worth taking originals and copies of everything you can think of. It would be just like the thing, if they ask for something and you don't have it. Like I said on the other thread, one bank wanted me to show an employment contract, but I dont think there are many who require that. Sometimes it just depends who you deal with too!


Thing is I will be a non-spanish resident,but plan to move over in a couple of years, just want to have an account over there as I do come out over a lot .
 x


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

@Emma in that case a passport should be fine & you can have a non-residents account with internet banking/a visa electron etc ... but no harm in bringing other paperwork just in case the specific bank clerk fancies photocopying a few extras.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

emma wilson75 said:


> What i.d apart from driving licence, passport would I have to have Ive been searching on the Spanish Santander web site but does'nt have any more info, I am flying out end of month so could pop in and make enquires ?? x


I think that's all you need for a non-resident account, but as Jo says, take everything you can think of just in case.

Or why not give them a ring and check - they will certainly have someone who speaks English.

902 24 24 24 or 91 273 70 06

https://www.bancosantander.es/cssa/..._AtencionClienteSinSegmento&c=GSDistribuidora


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Morten said:


> @Emma in that case a passport should be fine & you can have a non-residents account with internet banking/a visa electron etc ... but no harm in bringing other paperwork just in case the specific bank clerk fancies photocopying a few extras.


Many thanks Mortan


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I think that's all you need for a non-resident account, but as Jo says, take everything you can think of just in case.
> 
> Or why not give them a ring and check - they will certainly have someone who speaks English.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Alcalaina, yes i think i will , i mean i have one of those euro cards but we only use that rather than carrying cash around!
Thankyou x


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

We opened an account with Solbank recently. It was very easy, we just needed a passport and a copy of UK bank account statement showing UK address. This allowed a non-residents account to be opened instantly. card with internet PIN, etc was issued on the spot and the debit card was posted to the UK.

A deposit of 50euros will keep the acount open until we need to deposit more.

When my daughter moves over permanently and gets her NI no it can be converted to a residents account.

A copy of contract of employment was only required so that she gets free banking when she starts having her salary paid in regularly.


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

brocher said:


> We opened an account with Solbank recently. It was very easy, we just needed a passport and a copy of UK bank account statement showing UK address. This allowed a non-residents account to be opened instantly. card with internet PIN, etc was issued on the spot and the debit card was posted to the UK.
> 
> A deposit of 50euros will keep the acount open until we need to deposit more.
> 
> ...


Ahh thats sounds ok,
Im going to Benidorm end of month so i will try and get one opened then, Could i depost from the uk into my spanish account ?? x


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

"Im going to Benidorm end of month so i will try and get one opened then, Could i depost from the uk into my spanish account ?? x " 

Yeps ... just ask for iban and swift numbers, and you can do netbank transfers easy enough. Usually takes 3-5 days.


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Morten said:


> "Im going to Benidorm end of month so i will try and get one opened then, Could i depost from the uk into my spanish account ?? x "
> 
> Yeps ... just ask for iban and swift numbers, and you can do netbank transfers easy enough. Usually takes 3-5 days.


Ahh thats sounds ok then thankyou


----------



## emma wilson75 (May 27, 2011)

Not sure weather open a Santander account or has anyone got any other reccomendations ??


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

The functionality of them will be largely the same ... and the atmosphere/helpfulness often dependant on the specific people in your local branch. But given you simply want to build savings and dont know where exactly your "local branch" will be - just go for one of the big ones with healthy credit rankings (BBVA, Santander or an expat one like Deutsche Bank, Barclays etc) ...

...if you move there, you might find that another one has more convenient branches etc, but just swap at that time then.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's a link (hopefully) with the advice and replies we received about opening an account - 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ts-do-you-need-open-spanish-bank-account.html

Most advice on this, and other forums, I found tended to find the local banks better than the International banks. 

We rather liked the big colourful signs on Solbank windows saying "We speak English!" "We understand you!" - and they did, very, very well - enough to put us to shame - but very reassuring when carrying out "business" stuff.

You can transfer money from your UK bank but it can be an expensive process. If you are going over anyway, why not load your Travel Card then take money from that and pay it directly into your new Spanish account.


----------



## piglet2spain (May 5, 2011)

We have a bank account in Spain and I cannot wait till we move. They charge us an arm and a leg monthly and last week we needed a cheque and they charged us 60 euros because we are not residents. I would save your money here then transfer using a reliable broker to get a better exchange when the time comes.


----------

